# 04 GTO - Lifting the engine front he top with a hoist to change motor mounts



## chris190 (Aug 10, 2015)

Greetings!

I got a 2 ton engine hoist from Harbor Freight to lift the engine up to change the stock engine mounts and replace them with the RevShift 95a (green) mounts. The transmission will of course be attached to the engine when I do this.

Right now the tranny is supported by a jack because I'm changing the trans mount too (I bought a new OEM mount and filled it up with windo weld). Cross member is off the tranny at the moment.

Question is : Is it better (or is it ok) to lift the engine with the hoist from the top while the tranny is still supported by the jack with the cross member off off ? reason I ask this is not sure if I get more movement on the engine (up and down) if the trans is not supported by the cross member (because I can lower the tranny more than crossmember level to maybe give more room for the engine to go up.

Main thing I'm afraid of is when I lift up the engine is to make sure the transmission and engine are both balanced.... in other words I don't want to pull on the engine if the trans doesn't go any more up to put pressure at their connection points.

My next question would be how much you can lift it with the hoist from the top without pulling too much on it...2"-3" ?...or if I lift too much from the top it will also start lifting the frame too once it can't lift anymore?

Also can you twist the engine with the tranny attached to it? like lift from one side?

I know these may be stupid questions because I'm aware they're suppose to move around but just want to know the limits of doing so I don't break anything. 

Any help or pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you disconnect the driveshaft from the trans you can let the trans dangle. The back end will then tip down. Your limiting factor will be hitting the firewall so tipping will let you lift the engine up a lot more. FWIW you can replace the motor mounts with just a board under the oil pan to spread out the weight and using a jack there. You don't need to lift it that much, just a few inches.


----------



## chris190 (Aug 10, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> If you disconnect the driveshaft from the trans you can let the trans dangle. The back end will then tip down. Your limiting factor will be hitting the firewall so tipping will let you lift the engine up a lot more. FWIW you can replace the motor mounts with just a board under the oil pan to spread out the weight and using a jack there. You don't need to lift it that much, just a few inches.


Thanks. I will try to lift from top with the hoist since I now have it and see how much it lifts. If tranny is hitting the firewall then I will try to disconnect the drive shaft as a last resort

From what I can tell by looking at the stock mounts I can approximate I will need about 2" to lift. Will see tonight


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you drop the back of the tranny down, you might make a mess with the trans fluid, I would have a shallow pan ready.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> If you drop the back of the tranny down, you might make a mess with the trans fluid, I would have a shallow pan ready.


I use the front half of my snapped off stock shaft to plug it.  I believe you can buy a plastic plug too.


----------

